# Project #2: Stardust



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

I know, I know. I haven't finished the first one. But it's fun and I can't help myself. I love building/creating things. This will be a SLOW moving project until my new machine is together.

This will be a fully custom build like Forcifers Insan1ty and Magnethead's Hybrid. In fact, Forcifer inspired me with his choice of materials.ray: Mirrored acrylic. My wife wants a new machine after mine is done. So the first step will be to build her a case. I'm going with a basic large tower design for several reasons. 

1. Space. Easy to fit on the desk
2. Ergonomics. Easier to install components logically for an idiot like me.
3. Looks. Well, it looks like a computer case......nuf said.

Concept:

Ever watch those UFO shows on Discovery or History? Think: the highly polished (mirrored) metallic disc with flashing lights all around it.

I want to build the case fully out of mirrored acrylic, including the interior. NOT squared in profile, I want the corners "rounded". I want to put the side door on a piano hinge, hinged gull-wing (upwards) using gas struts for support. I want to use those "chip" type LEDs (not actually sure they're LEDs) like you see on pins and belt buckles at the gas station set just through the mirror backing, under the acrylic. Blue and white "chasing" flash. I want them vertically over the case as well as around the side panels. I know these need to be on a circuit board and not sure how to control the flash. I will learn. Feet made of 1" clear acrylic handles, lit with blue and/or white LEDs. Not too tall this time! :grin: All lighting will be blue and white. Might use blue UV clearcoat on the interior.......not sure because I want to put random "chip" LEDs pointed to the interior on random flash (stars). She also insists that it includes a Plasma Ball somewhere in the design.

I plan to emulate the Antec 900 fans in that I want a top-mounted 250mm exhaust, 2 or 3 front 120mm, and a single door fan. 

PSU top or bottom? Top makes more sense for cooling (heat rises), bottom would be easier.

Some time in the next week I will CAD the design to illustrate my idea better and to work off of, myself. Will also look more into the "chip" LEDs and try and put together a bill of materials.

At least some work should begin in the next month beyond the designing. I wanted to post it to keep it in my own head and to share the idea for critique.

Eric


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Sounds pretty neat. Get it CADed up. Will it be a desktop unit or tower? Once you CAD it, i'll understand it some more. The best way to round off the corners with acrylic ect, i would think is to make a compound angle. Use triple 30 degree cuts to make a right angle. 

..|
...\ __ but with a little more pitch to match the 30 degrees.

Or just make a hexagon with 60 degree cuts, or a decagon with 36 degree cuts. That way you can use it in either desktop or tower orientation.

Also, you could hide all the connections doing that, and save alot of space by putting the hard drive(s) oriented vertically (i know i know, bad for the bearings....) although you might get them to fix laying down depending on how big you make it.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Call me a moron, I've lost the links I had for some CAD freeware. Have seen a ton mentioned in many places, and now that I need it, I can't find anything. I have several years of engineering drawing under my belt, and can do SOME 3D rendering so I should be fine with most freeware programs as they tend to be simplistic and without a ton of features.

Hewp! Hewp! I is lost! = (

And I love the idea of using faceted corners. Would actually improve the looks, from my point of view. A little less racy, but with the mirror, should look very cool. Will be a basic tower design. Like the Antec 900. It lends itself well to cooling and makes locating hardware easier. Fanciful designs for later. 

Thanks

Eric


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

here's what I believe froc uses. I use DeltaCAD.

http://sketchup.google.com/


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks, man. Grabbed the Sketchup, found another, too. Will have to wait til the weekend, though. 

No hurrys = no worries.

Eric


----------

